# Coyote license??



## Hunter7 (Mar 14, 2009)

Just wondering what western states do you need licenses to hunt coyotes.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I know you do in Idaho. The time of year will determine what license you need. Nevada you can hunt without a license unless you intend to sell them. If you do then you need their trapping license and it is over $200. Ariizona you will need one. New Mexico I believe is the same as Nevada. Wyoming and Utah you do not need one. That is the only states that I know their laws in.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

reb8600 said:


> New Mexico I believe is the same as Nevada.
> 
> New Mexico you need a license, same as Colorado, Idaho and Arizona. Utah, Wyoming, and Nevada you don't need a license. other than that I don't know the other states.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Mike--Nevada does require a license if you intend to sell them. I have done some checking and New Mexico does require a license for non resident but not for resident.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry Reb I knew that about Nevada just forgot to put that in. New Mexico I believe it doesn't matter what license you have has long as you have one you can hunt coyotes. It is either New Mexico or Arizona with that rule.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

wyoming is strict about their conservation stamp....I wonder if you have to have the conservation stamp for coyotes.


----------

